# Looks like the Inn well be ..............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

welcoming 2, 11 week old puppies tomorrow..... We are taking 5 puppies that were born and left to live outside in 9 degree weather.....Think the Inn will be full and I need my head examined.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> *and I need my head examined*.


That's an understatement LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, what kinda puppies you getting, you'lle have you're hand full










Fuzzy Butt's​ 


It's a Girl!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

At least I have an excuse.... Whats yours???????


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, what kinda puppies you getting, you'lle have you're hand full
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOLDENS....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, you're going to be busy for sure! can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> GOLDENS....


Aww, you know Peanut needs another female around, can't wait to see pictures








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like time to put an addition on that couch of yours. : Good thing it is a sectional. I'll be looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just cannot imagine people doing that! I look at my 4 all comfy and warm, and think about how I stress if I am an hour late changing their blankets...................

So, will both puppies be staying on


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

how the hell can people do this to babys

they will be in good hands and get excellent care with you

can't wait to see pic's


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahhhh poor things. Will you post pics please


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hands full and running around after puppies pooing & peeing....I can totally relate there Mary! Would love to see pic's...Your a Angel to take them in....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*puppy pics!*

:worthless

Sorry--I NEVER get to put that emoticon in any of my threads---just HAD to do it!

You are definately an angel for doing that. There was a story from NJ where a city councilman has had his dog chained outside for nine years. She had 15 puppies in the freezing cold and lost 10 of them. When the animal rescue folks arrived, he told them they could BUY the remaining puppies and they could pay him $250 to RENT their mother until they were weaned--but had to give her back when they were weaned. He has her back--chained outside in this horrible weather. He is being taken to court on animal cruelty charges. There is a petition going around to send to the judge and DA to urge them to throw this piece of sh** in jail for good!

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> I just cannot imagine people doing that! I look at my 4 all comfy and warm, and think about how I stress if I am an hour late changing their blankets...................
> 
> So, will both puppies be staying on


NO.... I dont need any more.... I have found a foster home for 2..so who knows might come home with 3 till we can find other foster homes....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> NO.... I dont need any more.... I have found a foster home for 2..so who knows might come home with 3 till we can find other foster homes....


LOL! That is a pretty definite "NO!"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> LOL! That is a pretty definite "NO!"


It's easy to so NO...they would have to be excepted by Maggie and she doesnt do that very often.... She hates most puppies.... And of course the puppies always love her..


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You're amazing!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That means your other two found homes already? I wanted to see more pictures of them....

I can't wait to see pictures! We haven't had any pups come through our rescue recently, so I haven't had a foster since Metro. I have to live vicariously through you and your fosters.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> That means your other two found homes already? I wanted to see more pictures of them....
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures! We haven't had any pups come through our rescue recently, so I haven't had a foster since Metro. I have to live vicariously through you and your fosters.


Found them foster homes......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How can people be so cruel to leave any animal outside in that cold of weather. I am glad that you found foster homes for all of them. I wish we could have seen pictures of them to have more puppy fixes now that I am an addict from all the puppy pictures today. LOL


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

You are one heck of a person - if you need a bottle of wine, let me know and we'll provide one or two or three.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I just cannot imagine people doing that! I look at my 4 all comfy and warm, and think about how I stress if I am an hour late changing their blankets...................


I know exactly what you mean.

Good look with the puppers!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good job MM. You are my hero! I can't imagine an unwanted GR puppy. It just freaks me out to think of it.


----------

